# Take Home Pay???? Please Help



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

I know the tax structure, but need to be sure on my take home pay? Possible job for Euro 40,000....??

Can anyone work this out? Or is there an online calc to do this?

Is this wage ok to live on for family of 4 + mothering-in-law??
I have had mixed estimates on cost of living also...

Thanks 
RED


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

You should be able to live very well on €40K gross. Your lifestyle and expectations will dictate if you will have any change. You simply cut your cloth accordingly.


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

thanks...was trying to work out the monthly take home?? anyone know if there is an online calc???


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi the on line calc for converting euros to sterling is xe.com - 40K Euro = 31538 GBP. Only about 20K Euro will be liable for tax at approx 25% leaving you 35K less nat'l insurance to take home give or take a few euro. Nearly 3k per month take home is good money, my wife and I manage on less. Adam


----------



## BOBSUE (Jun 8, 2008)

hi this bob and sue try this site for converting http://www.oanda.com/convert/classicerting.
hope this is some help for you as we use it all the time


----------

